# COVID 19- how are you spending your extra hours



## dk8594 (Mar 20, 2020)

Forced to work from home and gym and most other forms of recreation closed. Between the commute, the workouts, and business closings, I have an extra four hours in my day that I have been able to spend reading and tackling some things that were on the back burner because of the steep learning curve .

What’s everyone else doing?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 20, 2020)

Planting a garden.


----------



## CJ (Mar 20, 2020)

Opposite end of the spectrum, working 6 days per week, long days.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Opposite end of the spectrum, working 6 days per week, long days.



THANK YOU for showing up and taking the risk so we can eat.


----------



## Gibsonator (Mar 20, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Opposite end of the spectrum, working 6 days per week, long days.



I'm in the trenches with ya CJ!
The time I wouldve spent at the gym tho is going towards cardio and getting my daily shit done earlier so I can try to get in bed a bit earlier.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2020)

Reading. Hiking. Quality time with the wife and kids. Planting a garden.




No complaints here. Great place to ride out a pandemic.


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 20, 2020)

Still working but since no gym time I'm spending more time in the garage getting caught up on some projects - currently working on building a coffee table.


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2020)

Getting drunk and getting fat

Whiskey and bacon


----------



## tinymk (Mar 20, 2020)

Governor shut everything down here last night.  No work this morning so I slept in till 0600 and now relaxing in my recliner while it is snowing out. Not sure what I will do with this extra time but I have the keys to an empty gym. Training will go on as planned


----------



## CLIHAU (Mar 20, 2020)

Still working but with no gym I will start running or pick up bike riding..


----------



## Seeker (Mar 20, 2020)

Making sure my kids stay active physically and mentally. They're in distant schooling now of course, and now our state is in "safer at home" restrictions. My line of work is exempt from guidelines but it will still take a hit. This weekend will be cleaning house, running a few essential errands. Its supposed to rain all weekend.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 20, 2020)

Well still puting my 40 in building houses Mon through Thursday, my other job called me today and told me to take the day off, I'll see what they say tomorrow.

But either today or Sunday me and my wife will be going out  to start working on building a chicken coop.

Borrowed the Ramset from work so it'll be easier to nail the 2x4s into the concrete.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Reading. Hiking. Quality time with the wife and kids. Planting a garden.
> 
> View attachment 9460
> 
> ...



That is Japan?


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 20, 2020)

Doing all the things I normally do,
Working, training, cooking, eating, sleeping, then repeat! I'm not changing my routine for any of this!


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

finishing up my bachelors degree. Signed up for a new degree. Watching my newborn. Hanging out with the wife. Cooking. Stretching, abs, cardio, and calisthenics.

Oh and getting told by the VA that I do not have PTSD even though the shrink at the VA hospital told me I did. There are dudes that got PTSD from high school football, I just have general anxiety. HAHA. Oh well.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 20, 2020)

Being home with the wife and 2 year old all day can get me on edge a little bit. Had an old car for sale I been wanting to get rid of for a while, guy hits me up wants to see it. The wife doesn’t want me meeting up with any one because she’s scared I can bring something home. She told me if I go I have to go stay at my moms..... not sure if that’s a bad idea at the moment lol.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 20, 2020)

I heard today .. that a baby boom should be expected 9 months from ... with people being home and little to do .. you know what that means .... more action .... see guys ... we have to always look for that silver lining ... MORE ACTION ....


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2020)

white ape said:


> That is Japan?



Yes. That’s where I live in japan.


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Yes. That’s where I live in japan.



Truly beautiful!


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> Getting drunk and getting fat
> 
> Whiskey and bacon



I think we are all going to be able to get some great “before” pics by the time the gyms open back up.

#glasshalffull


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I heard today .. that a baby boom should be expected 9 months from ... with people being home and little to do .. you know what that means .... more action .... see guys ... we have to always look for that silver lining ... MORE ACTION ....



haha. I just told my wife that last night. I said "people stocked up on TP? they should have stocked up on condoms. Hospitals will be overwhelmed here in about 9 months again"


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> Truly beautiful!



for real. Never knew Japan has scenery like that. Thought it was just cities and those cherry blossom trees


----------



## tinymk (Mar 20, 2020)

Well my reporting back on my first day out of work was less then stellar. I took 2 naps, watched a show on Disney+ and had 2 lunches.  Perhaps a short breaking in period before becoming motivated.


----------



## German89 (Mar 20, 2020)

tinymk said:


> Well my reporting back on my first day out of work was less then stellar. I took 2 naps, watched a show on Disney+ and had 2 lunches.  Perhaps a short breaking in period before becoming motivated.



A break is always good.


----------

